# Thanks To All Midwest Show Participants



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

On behalf of Mike and Lois Dore, thanks to all those who helped make the Midwest Slot Car Swap another great show. There was a nice selection of goodies and many bargains as the sharks descended upon the nearly 100 tables of slot cars and related items. Thanks also to Mike and Lois for their 20+ years of making this the always enjoyable event that it is. The show will continue as you know it, and in the same place for the foreseeable future with no plans to move. I hope to continue to see all of our current vendors and buyers as well as adding new ones as we go. Here are some pics from today's show. Al DeYoung
You may recognize Mike and Lois as Mike harasses one of his last customers at the admission table. Darrell (Honda27), Jeff (MotorCityToyz) and Alex from Model Empire are working their tables.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

More pics...


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

good show!!looking forward to the next one.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

*Had A Great Time.*

Good time today. I wished I would've remembered the duct tape and taped Honda27 to his chair.

Got some good cars and deals.

Hope to be there again soon, but it probably won't be until next November.

Randy.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*show*

Weel It Was A Very Good Show Sold Alot Of Goodies And Bought Alot Of Goodies Thank You Mike And Lois For The Last 20 Yrs Of Holding The Show Well Al Thank You For Posting Pics And For The Flyers To Hand Out Was Nice To See Alot Of The Hobbie Talkers And Others Hope To See U All At Next Show It Will Be Here Before U Know It Zoom We Go Honda27


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Great show as always.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Thanks to Mike and Lois Dore*

I Haven't posted in a couple of months now . That said i wanted to take a moment to say thanks to Mike and Lois Dore for 20 years of service . For 2 decades you have served our little slot community by putting on one of the better slot shows in the country . For that i just wanted to say well done and i truely have enjoyed and appreciated all you have done. Thank you both and please don't be strangers in your retirement.

Dennis Rutherford 
AKA Bear :wave:

http://ballsoutho.webs.com/


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Another great show!!

A great big thanks to Mike and Lois for all the shows they have done!

Marty


----------

